# Bottom Feeders Top Caps



## Xhale (5/6/14)

odd question, but having never held a bottom feeder in my hands I am trying to find out if this is possible...to make.

I see the top caps have some sort of catch-cup/juice well.
I'm thinking of a mod that can be a bottom feeder if needed, or just used as normal with any attie. So the topcap is what intrigues me. Is there a design that can incorporate both ideals? I'm assuming if I make the topcap flat then it'll leak in bottom feeding mode....what about a totally flat top cap, but with an oring recess, say 10mm diameter? Would that suffice for bottom feeding, or is there a good reason why the little well exists

I would like a single topcap cap, that'll work as bottom feeder if needed, and work if e.g. I fit a 28mm kayfun huge onto it.


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Vern said:


> odd question, but having never held a bottom feeder in my hands I am trying to find out if this is possible...to make.
> 
> I see the top caps have some sort of catch-cup/juice well.
> I'm thinking of a mod that can be a bottom feeder if needed, or just used as normal with any attie. So the topcap is what intrigues me. Is there a design that can incorporate both ideals? I'm assuming if I make the topcap flat then it'll leak in bottom feeding mode....what about a totally flat top cap, but with an oring recess, say 10mm diameter? Would that suffice for bottom feeding, or is there a good reason why the little well exists
> ...



The new Reo Low profiles hardly have any catch cup cum well, actually not necessary as most users just pop an o-ring around the 510 connector to prevent any potential leaks and to be able to adjust some of the RDA's orientation.


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

johan said:


> The new Reo Low profiles hardly have any catch cup cum well, actually not necessary as most users just pop an o-ring around the 510 connector to prevent any potential leaks and to be able to adjust some of the RDA's orientation.



PS. Ignore I think I misunderstood your question


----------



## Xhale (5/6/14)

so a design like this is not needed/overkill?






ok, if I rephrase.
What is the purpose of the catch-cup? Is it to catch overspill (something which can be corrected by orings/design) or is it to provide a secondary juice reservoir?(something which is part and parcel of the design and needs to be there)


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Vern said:


> so a design like this is not needed/overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No IMO an overkill - assume it's for users that over press the feeding bottle (most important part in any design: "protect the end user against himself").


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

It only need be so deep that the atty, once screwed in, sits flush on top.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

